# New composition: Last Harvest



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently composed a piece for violins and piano entitled "Last Harvest". As always, I do value any feedback. You can hear it here:






Thank you for listening.

Hanako


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I liked it. 
There was a bit of a sad, bittersweet tone to it, as if one knows that their time has come and accepts the fact, though still clinging in some way to the fringes of the remains of their life. 

I did feel that it was a bit short and that some of the parts were a bit too predictable in composition, but that's just my personal take and means nothing if the piece was how you wanted it.


----------

